# white tree frog name ideas =]]



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

got two whites in need of some cool names.

any ideas =]]


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine are called Phoebe,Felicity,Pavarotti and Mr Jeremy Fisher :lol2::lol2:
How about Bubbles?Fatty and Podgy?Kermit and Peabody :lol2::lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

mine have been named by my 7yr old daughter, they are called Friggy, Froggy and Goggy. and I do actually think those names suit them too lol.


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

i like the kermit one =]=]
OOOO might call one Olive LMAO


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have red eyed tree frogs

The adult is Fred, the babies are Armani and Versace

The easiest way is to think of something you are in to and go for it...my kids are getting fire bellied toads and plan to name them after the A Team...

Do you have any old programmes or characters you like?


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah i watch alot of programs, but not really names i want to call my frogs thinking something more exotic =]=]


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Inglebert Humpedink and John.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

bruce and sheila!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

My friend named mine Fish & Chips and i think it suits them so well :lol2: My red eyes have mexican names :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

xChudy said:


> bruce and sheila!


yeah!
australian names


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

andaroo said:


> My friend named mine Fish & Chips and i think it suits them so well :lol2: My red eyes have mexican names :lol2:


I'm gonna call mine Mexican names.
I'm thinking Carlos and Pepe. Need a third.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm gonna call mine Mexican names.
> I'm thinking Carlos and Pepe. Need a third.


jose. pronounced "ho-say"

no?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah! Jose is good!


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> yeah! Jose is good!


Yay !


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Inglebert Humpedink and John.


 
loving inglebert humpedink


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

xChudy said:


> jose. pronounced "ho-say"
> 
> no?


 
yeah that name is wicked thinking im getting some good ideas now =]]


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

lil-miss-vix said:


> yeah that name is wicked thinking im getting some good ideas now =]]


OI! That's mine! haha


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> OI! That's mine! haha


theres always enrique 

:lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Pudding and Podgy:lol2:


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

Joey is quiet a nice name =]]


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

I typed in frog names to be amazed by this =]] 
Froggy Names!


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm gonna call mine Mexican names.
> I'm thinking Carlos and Pepe. Need a third.


speedy.......as in speedy gonzalez though he is technicaly a mouse lol
or ye could have had lucky dusty and ned not very mexican but from 1 of the funniest films ever the 3 amigo's:lol2:

mine is called m&m : victory:


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

called mine
teebo and keiko =]=]


----------

